
Think twice before you hand your phone to police to show auto insurance: experts - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/digital-insurance-privacy-1.5276692
======
rolph
Have a look here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Charter_of_Rights_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Charter_of_Rights_and_Freedoms)

------
rolph
There is a big problem with overeach in those parts. the act of handing over
your phone to a cop to view your insurance is subject to a twisted
interpretation: "The individual surrendered an unlocked phone to assist in the
investigation." there is no 5th amendment in that place. there is no 4th
amendment, and to top it off there was nothing even approximating a Bill of
Rights until mid 80s

